# Ulster Bank Savings and Investments



## Smart_Saver (6 Nov 2007)

Hi,
Anyone know about Ulster Bank Savings and Investments.

They have this offer now on investing for between 3 & 1/2 or 6 years.
Investment packages start off at 3500 euros.

Word I got back wass that there are no charges at all (which I find hard to believe).

Anyone invested in them or have any info?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Is it a tracker bond (such as [broken link removed]) by any chance? Few if any tracker bonds have no charges. Who are you getting word back from on this matter? You might want to do a bit more research (at least here on _AAM _if not elsewhere) before diving into something that you don't really understand and that may not suit your specific circumstances. Maybe start with the key posts and then search the site:

Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google

You should get independent, professional advice (not from a bank's tied agent sales people) if you are not sure what savings/investment options are most appropruiate for your circumstances.


----------



## Smart_Saver (6 Nov 2007)

Thats the one allright that I was being quoted. I intend to go back in and investigate it more. It is called the Triumph Investment Bond. I'll post up any information I get back on it.
Cheers for the reply


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Many people (myself included) believe that the cons of tracker bonds generally outweigh the pros. Have a root around for previous discussions of tracker bonds in general.


----------



## jennyrusks (5 May 2008)

Hi there
I was looking at this the other day when I was in the bank. I'm also looking at [broken link removed].  This is my first time to make an investment so I'm really just dipping my toe in the water. 

These are the details of the Ulster Bank offer;



> The Triumph Investment Bond takes the guesswork out of investing.
> Your investment is exposed to three contrasting investment portfolios-Aggressive, Balanced and Cautious-and you receive returns on whichever performs the best at the end of your chosen term.
> You can choose between two terms: 3 Years 6 Months or 5 Years 11 Months
> On the 5 Year 11 Month term your capital is invested in two parts:
> ...





> *Triumph Investment Bond Terms
> *
> 
> The Triumph Investment Bond is available to personal customers only aged between 18 and 85 inclusive. All Body Corporates may also open an account.
> ...


I've read quite a few of the posts about tracker bonds on AAM and been to itsyourmoney.ie , (great site for anyone getting started) - This Ulster Bank offer is appealing to me because I'm guaranteed the  capital back, but I understand that with inflation and DIRT, there might not be much of a return. 

The Rabodirect is also appealing because there is a low entry cost and you can increase your investment monthly. I think I'm erring more towards Rabo than the UB offer but would appreciate any advice or comments. 

thanks

Jennifer


----------

